
Brief encounters and romps in the park: George Orwell and women - lermontov
https://thecritic.co.uk/issues/march-2020/brief-encounters-and-romps-in-the-park/
======
TheDesolate0
Oh, for FFS. Can we please stop with the SJW stories.

